# broken leg help



## megn (Mar 11, 2010)

my 9mo old tried to jump up on our new bed two days ago and didnt make it [the bed is way to tall for him] he normally just sits and whines and waits for me to pick him up, but he decided that he wanted up i guess, well long story short he hurt his leg. The first vet looked at the x-rays and said that it was not broken, well the next day after being on Metacam once a day he was still crying and favoring the leg way to much, so we went back and the orthopedic vet took a different view xray and saw that the ligament that holds the patella in place was pulled out and the growth plate attached to it was fractured....so now he is in a full back leg cast and on Tramadol for the pain. my questions are...

he was previously a free feeder, but wont eat on his own now, i am having to mix some warm rice in with his kibble to get him to eat it. He eats Wellness Puppy, how much should i give him in a day to make sure that he is eating enough?

he is also puppy pad trained, but the vet wants him either with me where i can keep him from moving or in a kennel if no one is home for the next minimum of 3 weeks. How often should i take him to his pad to see if he will use it? He peed on the bed last night when we were sleeping which is of course not like him at all but i understood because he couldnt get to the pad.

any advice or previous experience would be greatly appreciated, i am heartbroken that this has happened to him and just want to get though the next few weeks as pain free for him as possible. Thank You


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this accident. I would try to make his food a little more appealing. Rice and a bit of real meat mixed in is good. The meds and discomfort are probably throwing his eating off. Just take him to the pee pad every hour if you can. The time will go by quick hopefully. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your little fellow. It's so hard to see them in pain. Like Dave said the pain is probably keeping him from wanting to eat much right now but it should get better in a few days. He may not eat as much since his activity is limited, too. Hugs to him from Abby & me!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh gosh I feel so bad....Whimsy jumps on and off the bed, but it doesn't sound like it's as high as yours. Have you seen the steps you can buy to help him climb up to the bed I think they carry several different heights and styles if you go to the dr. foster and smith web sight. give him a hug from whimsy!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. I know I've worried about that will all of mine, but thank God so far all is well. As for the food, at one point I bought Bil-Jac. It was something my breeder had used and all the dogs liked it. I stopped because it has molasses or something like that in it. I had bought a huge bag so from time to time I give them just a little bit sprinkled over their food. All the dogs, upon hearing the activity (I don't know how they hear the difference) race for their bowls, so I would consider getting a small bag and trying the sprinkly method.

I hope his recovery is easy and faster than expected.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your puppy...it's so hard to see them uncomfortable and trying to limit their activity is really difficult. My puppy injured herself last week playing and is now on 8 weeks "confinement"..this hasn't affected her appetite at all (she's also on Wellness Puppy) has always been a big eater and I worry about her gaining weight during this period. Hope you can get your guy interested in eating. In the past Julie has had stairs to use to get up and down to a couch--and she seemed to like that independence--though now of course she can't use them. Maybe after your pup has recuperated stairs would work for him too.
Sending healing thoughts your direction.


----------



## megn (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks so much for all the well wishes, i really appreciate it. He does pretty good up until about 2 hours from when his pain med is due, then he starts to whine :[ I hope that these weeks go by fast and he heals without problem! I will keep you guys posted! <3


----------

